# Relief valve chains



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I have to retrofit pull chains for two 2" relief valves (15 psi) which are mounted on top of a large round steam boiler 8 feet off the ground. Concrete ceiling. Is there a kit consisting of a pull chain with a pulley, or do you make your own?


----------

